# Last night



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a little tasteThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

What is that, about a half inch?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

a mixture of snow sleet


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My margarita had more snow!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Dusting. thats salting weather


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

THATS IT! I think Im relocating 2 somewhere that ACTUALLY GETS SNOW!!!! 
SO fukin jealous right now of all that got 2 push!!!


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

My margarita had more snow!!!! 




Don't ya mean " it had more salt "


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

grandview;1544367 said:


> My margarita had more snow!!!!


Your margarita probably had enough salt to melt that dusting.

Yesterday we had between 1/8-1/2", pulled into one that had 1/2" and the guys next door were pushing it Turned the salter up a click and went to town by the time I left half the place was already wet and the guys were still pushing away


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1544427 said:


> Your margarita probably had enough salt to melt that dusting.
> 
> Yesterday we had between 1/8-1/2", pulled into one that had 1/2" and the guys next door were pushing it Turned the salter up a click and went to town by the time I left half the place was already wet and the guys were still pushing away


I did the same thing at my two properties that had a little more (Burnsville area).


----------

